# Celexa anyone?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has taken Celexa? Whats the news on it? Did it help with IBS-D or make worse? Did it help with anxiety and depression?Vamplady


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I was put on lexapro in the summer(doc gave me samples) but when the sameples ran out my insurance wouldn't cover it so my doc switched me to Celexa, which is covered.I've been taking 20mg of celexa since oct. I havent' noticed it help my IBS-D and it hasn't really helped my anxiety either. I'm actually going to go to the doc this week and ask him for something else as Celexa doens't seem to be helping much.But thats just me, I originally asked to go on lexapro(or also celexa) because it seemed people's experience with it and IBS-D worked.


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I certainly noticed some improvement after my fourth week on 20 mg. Shortly after the Celexa seemed to become ineffective. My doc bumped me up to 40 mg. I noticed some improvements, but again it seemed to stop working after about 6 weeks.Now I'm taking 75 mg of Effexor XR.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

little update on my celexa experience. My doc upped my dose to 40mg and its only been a week or 2 but I have noticed a slight improvement. I haven't been as worried this week and my IBS-D has been not too bad this week.Not sure if its the celexa or i'm just having a good week. I guess i'll know if it continues to get better.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Well it was a no go. It gave me D and the urge to go the two days I was on it. I decided to stay at my 10mg. of Doxepin and 1 scoop of Questran till it fails. Thanks for all of your support.Vamplady


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

You should think of sticking it out for a few weeks before giving up. I take 20mg a day and feel a lot better with less stomach pain.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Why should I deal with Diarrhea if this is what keeps me freaked out and at home. I think it is better to deal with some issues than to put a bandaid on it and kill my guts in the mean time. I just don't like the way those things make me feel.Too many side effects and my family says they like me better off of those meds. Besides I am still taking the Doxepin and I have never had bad side effects from Tricyclics like I have had with SSRI and SSNRI's. We are all different. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well since you tried it and are asking about it, it's obvious that your looking for a so called "band aid" for relief from anxiety and depression. For sooo many years I told myself I didn't need any medication but you know what I did and a lot of people don't have much choice and have to be on medication for anxiety so they can feel normal. I take offense to how your making it seem that people like me are running away from their issues and that it represents a form of hiding...


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

"Why should I deal with Diarrhea if this is what keeps me freaked out and at home. I think it is better to deal with some issues than to put a bandaid on it and kill my guts in the mean time. I just don't like the way those things make me feel.Too many side effects and my family says they like me better off of those meds. Besides I am still taking the Doxepin and I have never had bad side effects from Tricyclics like I have had with SSRI and SSNRI's. We are all different. Thanks for the reply." *May I state here that I made this comment about myself and in no way shape or form meant this towards anyone else. I was just stating this as my personal experience.*


----------



## 21546 (Jan 27, 2007)

I take 40mgs of Celexa a day and I think it's wonderful. Yeah, the D sucked at first, but that was only the first week I was on it, then it went away. I too hate the thought of being on antidepressants but quite honestly, it's helped. I don't consider it a bandaid. Sure, my family liked me better off of it at first because for the first 3 weeks I was really mellow and tired and quiet which is the total opposite of me. I'm much more stable and mellow now on the Celexa then I was before. I think the drastic mood swings made my IBS a lot worse. But I suppose we're all different.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

In addition to the D, did anyone have any headaches or tingling in the head, face, or nec, when you first went on Celexa?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

May I state here that I made this comment about myself and in no way shape or form meant this towards anyone else. I was just stating this as my personal experience.I did not intend to upset others. I have been on so many antidepressants that I virtually have too many side effects to stay on them or they have quit working. The other reason outside of my family liking me OFF of them is insurance. I do NOT like the fact that I am looked at by my life insurance as a risk because due to my IBS-D post gallbladder removal I was classified with depression and anxiety and to an insurance company that is a big risk. So if I stay off of those meds my rates will go down and I won't look like a risk to them. I am still on 10mg. of Doxepin and will try over time to do without. I just can't see taking a medication that is going to give me more diarrhea. That makes no sense to me.Vamplady


----------



## 16303 (Feb 13, 2007)

Recently started taking Celexa and had good results, although I am also taking Zyprexa to help with anxiety. Seems to help with the d, but not quite sure if it's just the caltate, which I stated taking around the same time.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I've been on citalopram, generic for Celexa, for about three months now. I'm actualy not IBS-C or D, just pain as well as having Crohns. Most of my pain is actually from IBS and the SSRI has deffinatly taken the edge off of my pain.


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have only taken 2 doses and I am done!! When I wake up in the morning I am very nauses and burning stomach pain. It was only 10 mg. but I can't take the pain. I thought it was to help pain not create it. Anybody else have this wrenching stomach pain from this?? Thanks Lori


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

im on celexa and have been on it for two weeks. id say that at first, i was feeling dizzy and tired..im still tired...i do get diarrhea in the monring, but now, my mood has calmed down quite a bit. Ive not gained any weight, either. im at 20 mg right now. as far as stomach pain, i dont have any...only when i eat bad foods for my tummy.


----------

